# Plugin konzepte: OSGI oder JPF?



## alexatjava (31. Aug 2007)

hallo,
ich entwickle iene java applikation, die später mittels plugins erweiterbar sein soll.
ohne mich jetzt zu tief eingearbeitet zu haben frage ich mich, ob man am besten auf JPF oder eclipse - like auf OSGI aufbauen soll?

gibts dazu erfahrungen, veilleicht hinweise auf artikel etc?

danke
alex


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2007)

Warum nicht direkt Eclipse RCP?


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2007)

warum nicht?

ich kenn mich mit plugins eigentlich gar nicht aus, und würde mich am libesten in das einarbeiten, was am am weitesten verbreitet ist, da man für die plugins ja davon anhängig ist, daß andere diese einfach programmieren können - und das heißt sie müssen das entsprechende pluginkonzept schon kennen....


----------



## alexatjava (31. Aug 2007)

meine befürchtung bei den eclipse geschichten ist, daß die anwendung 'schwergewichtig' wird. und man zu sehr von eclipse spezifischen dingen abhängig ist....
oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2007)

Letztlich entscheidest du, wieviel du aus Eclipse mitnimmst. Minimal dürften es um die 6 MB sein.


----------



## alexatjava (31. Aug 2007)

hmm, hab mir das gerade mal angeschaut.
klingt ganz interessant. wenn man sich wirklich überwiegend auf das konzentirieren kann, was man machen will und nicht erst ewig die gui programmieren muß ist das schon von vorteil...
vielleicht mach ich mal ein paar tests...


----------

